# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Junahavaintoja 2017

## Rattivaunu

Sivustolla vaunut.org näyttää olevan kuva, jossa Sm5 eli FLIRT-yksikkö on kaupallisessa ajossa R-junareitillä. *KLIKS*​

----------


## tohpeeri

Kun olen seurannut Juliasta junien kulkemista niin olen ihmetellyt, että Hangon radan taajamajunia on vähän väliä peruutettu. Mistä tämä oikein johtuu?

----------


## PepeB

> Sivustolla vaunut.org näyttää olevan kuva, jossa Sm5 eli FLIRT-yksikkö on kaupallisessa ajossa R-junareitillä. *KLIKS*​


Miksikäs moinen? Eihän noita saa vyöhykeliikenteessä käyttää..
Säälittää tosin matkustajien puolesta, sillä noissa tekee äänimaailmalta tuskaa jo kaupunkiradan nopeuksilla ja kiihdytyksillä.

----------


## Nem

Sr3 ( numeroa en nähnyt) ajeli yksinään Pasilan autojuna-aseman vieressä

----------


## vompatti

Havaittu Flirt #63 tällä viikolla A-junassa. Todennäköisesti oli tiistai 10.1.2017.

----------


## tlajunen

> Miksikäs moinen? Eihän noita saa vyöhykeliikenteessä käyttää..


Käsittääkseni poikkeustilanteessa saa. Osannevat maksaa korvauksetkin oikeaan osoitteeseen, mikäli niistä on sovittu.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Olen juuri nyt Sm5 #64:n kyydissä P-reitillä. Lähtö oli Hki 15.11.

----------


## Huppu

Allejäänti Käpylässä iltapäivällä sotli junaliikenteen yli 5 tumniksi. Vielä klo 18.20 rautatieasemalta lähdössä k-ja i-junia joiden lähtöaika paljon aikaisemmin . Klo n. 17.40 lähdössä p-juna Huopahden kautta lentoasemalle joka lähti raiteelta 8! (En ole koskaan nähnyt muilta kun Elienaukion puoleisilta eli raitelta ei 13-19 käytännössä ei täältäkään ensimmäisiltä kahdelta, eikö tosiaan edes reunasta lähtenyt vaan lähempänä Kaisaniemen vaihteita).

----------


## 8.6

> Allejäänti Käpylässä iltapäivällä sotli junaliikenteen yli 5 tumniksi. Vielä klo 18.20 rautatieasemalta lähdössä k-ja i-junia joiden lähtöaika paljon aikaisemmin . Klo n. 17.40 lähdössä p-juna Huopahden kautta lentoasemalle joka lähti raiteelta 8! (En ole koskaan nähnyt muilta kun Elienaukion puoleisilta eli raitelta ei 13-19 käytännössä ei täältäkään ensimmäisiltä kahdelta, eikö tosiaan edes reunasta lähtenyt vaan lähempänä Kaisaniemen vaihteita).


Ei se allejäänti sitä viideksi tunniksi sotkenut, myöhemmin syyksi ilmoitettiin opastinvika. Liikenne oli saatu jo osittain toimimaan, mutta sitten peruttiin suuri määrä K, I ja P-junia. Rantaradaltakin perutiin paljon junia, vaikkei allejäänti sinne ainakaan vaikuta, kun kalustokiertokaan ei pääosin ole yhteinen. 19:43 U-juna pystyttiin ajamaan poikkeuksellisesti Sm2-kalustolla, kun Sm5:a ei saatu ilmeisesti I-junan perumisen takia. Ajamatta jäivät sen sijaan monet kehäradan kalustosta riippumattomat junat.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Käsittääkseni poikkeustilanteessa saa. Osannevat maksaa korvauksetkin oikeaan osoitteeseen, mikäli niistä on sovittu.


Alussahan niitä kokeiltiin pitemmilläkin reiteillä. Satuin ajamaan kaksiyksikköisellä Flirtillä Z-junassa Lahdesta Hkiin, ilmeisesti viimeisenä kokeilupäivänä.

----------


## tlajunen

> Alussahan niitä kokeiltiin pitemmilläkin reiteillä. Satuin ajamaan kaksiyksikköisellä Flirtillä Z-junassa Lahdesta Hkiin, ilmeisesti viimeisenä kokeilupäivänä.


Jep. Kokeilu johtui tarpeesta saada kokemusta 160 km/h ajosta, ja se hoitui näppärästi laittamalla niitä Z-juniin. Normaalireiteilläänhän niillä ei ajeta 120 km/h nopeampaa.

----------


## mihi

> Jep. Kokeilu johtui tarpeesta saada kokemusta 160 km/h ajosta, ja se hoitui näppärästi laittamalla niitä Z-juniin. Normaalireiteilläänhän niillä ei ajeta 120 km/h nopeampaa.


Eikös Siuntion Y-junalla saa kuitenkin ajaa 160 km/h välillä Kkn-Sti, kun kalustona on Sm5?

----------


## 8.6

> Eikös Siuntion Y-junalla saa kuitenkin ajaa 160 km/h välillä Kkn-Sti, kun kalustona on Sm5?


Sn:ksi on merkitty 140 km/h, mutta ainakin kun ajoin sillä se kulki 160 km/h. Noiden koeajojen aikaan ei vielä tiedetty, että Sm5:ia käytettäisiin vielä joskus Y-junassa.

----------


## jodo

> Eikös Siuntion Y-junalla saa kuitenkin ajaa 160 km/h välillä Kkn-Sti, kun kalustona on Sm5?


Siuntion junien sn on 160.

----------


## LimoSWN

Perjantaina 10.02.2017  ollut hieman kalustokierto sekaisin. 

nimittäin U8573 3 x Sm2 Suuntaan KKN. 6x01+6x69+6x86.

----------


## 8.6

> Perjantaina 10.02.2017  ollut hieman kalustokierto sekaisin. 
> 
> nimittäin U8573 3 x Sm2 Suuntaan KKN. 6x01+6x69+6x86.


Myös muutama N-juna ajettiin kokoonpanolla 2xSm2. Näistä olenkin jo kirjoittanut Vorgin puolella: http://vaunut.org/keskustelut/index....,8290.375.html

----------


## Nem

14.2 klo 12.56 
Pasilan autojuna-asemalla 3x ED-vaunuja kiinnitettynä 2x SR ja 1x sr3. Yksi sr3 oli myös parinsadan metrin päässä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:59 ----------




> 14.2 klo 12.56 
> Pasilan autojuna-asemalla 3x ED-vaunuja kiinnitettynä 2x SR ja 1x sr3. Yksi sr3 oli myös parinsadan metrin päässä.


Siis autojuna-aseman vierrssä

----------


## Melamies

> Allejäänti Käpylässä iltapäivällä sotki junaliikenteen yli 5 tunniksi.


Oliko joku paikalla näkemässä mitä tapahtui, kaikki raiteet ja kolme (3) tuntia?

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005088046.html

----------


## 8.6

> Oliko joku paikalla näkemässä mitä tapahtui, kaikki raiteet ja kolme (3) tuntia?
> 
> http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005088046.html


En ollut paikalla, mutta kyllähän kulkutiedoista hyvin näkee, että kaikki raiteet eivät olleet suljettuna tuntiakaan.

----------


## Melamies

> En ollut paikalla, mutta kyllähän kulkutiedoista hyvin näkee, että kaikki raiteet eivät olleet suljettuna tuntiakaan.


Media siis suurenteli asiaa?

----------


## Minä vain

Kaaospäivänä 10.2. Y-juna 18.25 Siuntiosta pysähtyi Kauniaisissa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Sm5 #71 tuotiin tänään (16.2.2017) Turusta Helsinkiin, havainto Huopalahdesta klo 15.00.

Tuorein kaupallisessa liikenteessä havaitsemani yksikkö on #65.

----------


## SD202

Sm4 6x23:ssa on Lääkäriasema Pikkujätin mainosteippaukset.

----------


## tlajunen

Sm2 6059/6259 puolestaan mainostaa Hämeenlinnan Asemanrantaa. Ei kuitenkaan kokoteippauksella, vaan perinteisillä kylkibannereilla.

----------


## aki

Mikä on tilanne Sm2-kaluston suhteen? Ovatko kaikki yksiköt vielä aktiiviliikenteessä, vai joko osa kalustosta on laitettu seisomaan pysyvästi? Ainakin aikataulujen mukaan korkeita lähtöjä on HSL-liikenteessä enää muutamia yksittäisiä aamu -ja iltaruuhkassa, joten täällä ei voi riittää töitä kuin korkeintaan parille kymmenelle yksikölle. Ajetaanko näillä myös jossain muualla suomessa jotain taajamajunaliikennettä?

----------


## tohpeeri

> Mikä on tilanne Sm2-kaluston suhteen? Ovatko kaikki yksiköt vielä aktiiviliikenteessä, vai joko osa kalustosta on laitettu seisomaan pysyvästi? Ainakin aikataulujen mukaan korkeita lähtöjä on HSL-liikenteessä enää muutamia yksittäisiä aamu -ja iltaruuhkassa, joten täällä ei voi riittää töitä kuin korkeintaan parille kymmenelle yksikölle. Ajetaanko näillä myös jossain muualla suomessa jotain taajamajunaliikennettä?


Kaikki taajama- ja lähiliikennevuorot akselilla Riihimäki-Lahti-Kouvola-Kotkan satama ajetaan Sm2:lla lukuun ottamatta yhtä Riihimäki-Lahti-vuoroa mikä ma-pe ajetaan kahdella Sm4:llä koska ne tarvitaan pariin Z-junaan. Lisäksi ma-pe-aamuisin ajetaan Sm2:lla yksi junapari Riihimäen ja Tampereen välillä.

----------


## 8.6

26.2.
Lahden hiihdon MM-kisojen ansiosta Z-junat 9839 (Helsingistä 12:35), 9840 (Lahdesta 14:21), 9851 (Helsingistä 15:35) ja 9852 (Lahdesta 17:21) ajettiin kalustolla 3xSm2: 6060, 6075 ja 6066.

----------


## 8.6

28.2.
Lahden hiihdon MM-kisojen Z-junan lisävuorot 9833 (Helsingistä 10:56) ja 9846 (Lahdesta 15:57) ajettiin tänään kalustolla 3xSm2: 6072+6090+6078.

----------


## mihi

> 28.2.
> Lahden hiihdon MM-kisojen Z-junan lisävuorot 9833 (Helsingistä 10:56) ja 9846 (Lahdesta 15:57) ajettiin tänään kalustolla 3xSm2: 6072+6090+6078.


Ei ihmetytä. Turhan löysä aikataulu nelkulle.

----------


## 8.6

> Ei ihmetytä. Turhan löysä aikataulu nelkulle.


Eikä niitä iltaruuhkassa tuohon hommaan riittäisikään. Samoin R-junan aikataulu on liian löysä ruuhkan ulkopuolella, koska Sm2 pystyy pysymään aikataulussa silloin. Esim. tällä viikolla ajettiin/ajetaan ti-pe R-juna 9603 (Helsingistä 0:42) Sm2-kalustolla. Normaalissa Z-junan aikataulussa Sm2 ei pysy.

----------


## jodo

R:n aikataulu ei ole liian tiukka, vaan sopiva. Siinä on pelivaraa pieniä myöhästymisiä ajatellen, mikä on vain hyvä asia.

----------


## jodo

> R:n aikataulu ei ole liian tiukka, vaan sopiva. Siinä on pelivaraa pieniä myöhästymisiä ajatellen, mikä on vain hyvä asia.


Ei ole liian löysä, piti kirjoittaa. Mihin muuten viestin muokkausmahdollisuus on kadonnut?

----------


## kuukanko

> Mihin muuten viestin muokkausmahdollisuus on kadonnut?


Se katoaa jonkin ajan kuluttua viestin kirjoittamisen jälkeen. Muokkaamisen tarkoitus on, että viestistä voi korjata esim. virheen, jos sen huomaa heti kirjoittamisen jälkeen. Sitten kun moni on jo käynyt lukemassa viestin ja ehkä vastannutkin siihen, muokkaamisella voisi olla negatiivisiakin vaikutuksia.

----------


## jodo

> Se katoaa jonkin ajan kuluttua viestin kirjoittamisen jälkeen. Muokkaamisen tarkoitus on, että viestistä voi korjata esim. virheen, jos sen huomaa heti kirjoittamisen jälkeen. Sitten kun moni on jo käynyt lukemassa viestin ja ehkä vastannutkin siihen, muokkaamisella voisi olla negatiivisiakin vaikutuksia.


Hah, onpa mielenkiintoinen politiikka.

----------


## Ketorin

> Hah, onpa mielenkiintoinen politiikka.


Jos kukaan ei ole ehtinyt kirjoittaa uutta viestiä väliin, on mahdollista kirjoittaa uusi viesti. Tällöin foorumisofta yhdistää sen vanhan viestin kanssa ja sitä voi silloin taas muokata.

----------


## 8.6

3.3.
Lahden hiihdon MM-kisojen Z-junan lisävuorot 9833 (Helsingistä 10:56) ja 9862 (Lahdesta 19:57) ajettiin tänään kalustolla 3xSm2: 6081+6056+6077.

----------


## 8.6

4.3.
Lahden hiihdon MM-kisojen Z-junan lisävuorot 9837 (Helsingistä 11:21) ja 9862 (Lahdesta 19:57) ajettiin tänään kalustolla 3xSm2: 6063+6062+6087.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

4.3
Sm5 #68 E-linjalla Kauklahdesta Helsinkiin klo. 13.36.

----------


## Nem

7.3 klo 13.05 
2x sr3 Pasilan autojuna-asemalla

----------


## Rattivaunu

10.3.2017

IC 167:ssä (Helsinki - Tampere) on veturina Sr1 3023.

----------


## 8.6

10.3.
R-junat 9629 (Helsingistä 6:12) ja 9630 (Riihimäeltä 7:25) ajettiin poikkeuksellisesti kalustolla 4xSm2.

----------


## tohpeeri

VR:n nettisivuille ovat ilmestyneet lähiliikenteen "kevätaikataulut". Viimetsetkin Sm2-vuorot jokaöistä T-paria lukuun ottamatta häviävät Pääradalta; Rantaradalla tilanne säilyy ennallaan.

----------


## 8.6

> VR:n nettisivuille ovat ilmestyneet lähiliikenteen "kevätaikataulut". Viimetsetkin Sm2-vuorot jokaöistä T-paria lukuun ottamatta häviävät Pääradalta; Rantaradalla tilanne säilyy ennallaan.


Mutta tämä ei jää kovin pitkäaikaiseksi, koska kesäaikataulujen myötä D-junien kalustona tulee kuulemma olemaan Sm2, koska se tarvitsee vähemmän henkilökuntaa kuin Eil.

----------


## PepeB

> Mutta tämä ei jää kovin pitkäaikaiseksi, koska kesäaikataulujen myötä D-junien kalustona tulee kuulemma olemaan Sm2, koska se tarvitsee vähemmän henkilökuntaa kuin Eil.


Hyvä muutos! Paljon kustannustehokkaampi kalusto ja nopeampi kääntää.

----------


## aki

> Mutta tämä ei jää kovin pitkäaikaiseksi, koska kesäaikataulujen myötä D-junien kalustona tulee kuulemma olemaan Sm2, koska se tarvitsee vähemmän henkilökuntaa kuin Eil.



Miten Sm2 tarvitsee vähemmän henkilökuntaa kuin Eil? Eroaako konduktöörien määrä jotenkin junien välillä?

----------


## Kotkalainen

> Miten Sm2 tarvitsee vähemmän henkilökuntaa kuin Eil? Eroaako konduktöörien määrä jotenkin junien välillä?


Säästyisiköhän henkilökuntaa jarrujen koestuksessa ja siirto matkoilla Helsingin ja Ilmalan välillä, kun kuljettaja voi ajaa junaa etummaisesta ohjaamosta, jolloin ei tarvita junan toiseen päähän ketään tähystämään?

----------


## Minä vain

> Mutta tämä ei jää kovin pitkäaikaiseksi, koska kesäaikataulujen myötä D-junien kalustona tulee kuulemma olemaan Sm2, koska se tarvitsee vähemmän henkilökuntaa kuin Eil.



Mitä Eil-junille sitten tapahtuu?

----------


## mihi

> Mitä Eil-junille sitten tapahtuu?


Jää ruuhka-zetohin.

----------


## jodo

> Jää ruuhka-zetohin.


Käsittääkseni nekin ajetaan Sm2:illa.

----------


## moxu

Eikös vanhimmat Eilit ole jo niin vanhoja, että ne VR:n ikäoletusten mukaan pitäisi jo poistaa? Koska Ex-sarjakin on pantu makaamaan, ei niitä vanhemman kaluston liikenteessä pitämiselle tässä systeemissä pitäisi saumaa olla. Tosin VR:n logiikka on monesti aika sumea...

----------


## tlajunen

Säästöä henkilökuntaan saattaa tulla sitäkin kautta, että jatkossa ei välttämättä koko matkan aikana ole konduktööriä lainkaan. En tiedä koskeeko se näitä pidemmän matkan "regional"-lähijunia, mutta jos. Eil-junan ovia ei pysty kontrolloimaan veturista, kun taas Sm2-junan pystyy.

----------


## 8.6

Sm2 6097:ään on asennettu uudet matkakortinlukijat; en ole ennen nähnyt yhdessäkään Sm2:ssa.

----------


## TeemuBussitietäjä

> Sm2 6097:ään on asennettu uudet matkakortinlukijat; en ole ennen nähnyt yhdessäkään Sm2:ssa.


Vihreässä Sm2 rungossa on myös ollut jo pitkään.  :Smile:

----------


## 8.6

> Vihreässä Sm2 rungossa on myös ollut jo pitkään.


En ole muuten vihreää 6061:ä nähnyt pitkään aikaan liikenteessä, mistäköhän johtuu ettei sitä käytetä.

----------


## TeemuBussitietäjä

> En ole muuten vihreää 6061:ä nähnyt pitkään aikaan liikenteessä, mistäköhän johtuu ettei sitä käytetä.


Varmaan kiertelee, ajoittain tulee myös A junaan piipahtamaan. Viimeksi menin 6.3. Helsinki-Leppävaara välin sillä, A-linjalla.  :Smile:

----------


## 8.6

24.3.
K-junan viimeisissä Sm2-kalustoisissa vuoroissa 9439 (Helsingistä 13:56), 9434 (Keravalta 14:42), 9477 (Helsingistä 15:26), 9472 (Keravalta 16:12), 9513 (Helsingistä 16:56) ja 9510 (Keravalta 17:42) kalustona 3xSm2: 6061, 6079 ja 6052. Jatkossa kaikki K-junan vuorot ajetaan aikataulun mukaan Sm5:llä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

29.3.2017

Sm5 #69 on U-reitillä (yhdessä #59:n kanssa).

----------


## Nem

4.4 klo 15.40
6261 Helsingissä x-junana

----------


## Nem

13.4 klo 15.37
Dv17 työnsi Sm5 junaa Ilmalan varikolle
bit.ly/Junakuvat

----------


## Rattivaunu

> 13.4 klo 15.37
> Dv17 työnsi Sm5 junaa Ilmalan varikolle
> bit.ly/Junakuvat


Veturi oli varmaankin Dv*12*​ 2731, kun taas Sm5 oli #76.

----------


## Nem

> Veturi oli varmaankin Dv*12*​ 2731, kun taas Sm5 oli #76.


 tarkemmin katsottuna onkin dv12 eikä dv17

----------


## Rattivaunu

21.4.2017

*Sr3 #3302* ohitti Huopalahden aseman klo 9.10. Suunta oli Karjaa ja edelleen Hanko. Koska Hangon radalla ei ole ajolankoja, loppumatka hoitunee dieselgeneraattorin voimin. Iltapäivällä tai illalla todennäköisesti useampikin junista kiinnostunut käy radanvarrella katsomassa, minkälaisia tuliaisia #3302 mukanaan aikoo tuoda.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> 21.4.2017
> 
> *Sr3 #3302* ohitti Huopalahden aseman klo 9.10. Suunta oli Karjaa ja edelleen Hanko. Koska Hangon radalla ei ole ajolankoja, loppumatka hoitunee dieselgeneraattorin voimin. Iltapäivällä tai illalla todennäköisesti useampikin junista kiinnostunut käy radanvarrella katsomassa, minkälaisia tuliaisia #3302 mukanaan aikoo tuoda.


Ja niin #3302 palasi 21.4.2017 illalla Hangosta Helsinkiin tuliaiset mukana. Ne olivat #3306, #3307 ja #3308, joista #3307 koko nelikon takimmaisena veturina. Huopalahti ohitettiin klo 18.13. *KLIKS*​.

----------


## Rattivaunu

26.4.2017

Tänään havaitsin ensimmäisen kerran Sm5 #72:n kaupallisessa käytössä (oli kilvitetty U:ksi, havainto Hki C:ssä klo 14.35). Itse saavuin päärautatieasemalle toisella melkoisen tuoreella yksiköllä, nimittäin #70:sellä.

----------


## 8.6

4.5.
Sm4-kalustoisessa R-junassa sisänäyttöjen reittikartat näyttivät tunnuksettoman junan reittiä, eli Pasilan jälkeen seuraavaksi pysähdyspaikaksi oli merkitty Järvenpää. Vastaavasti viime lauantaina R-juna ajettiin ulkokilpienkin mukaan H-junana. On näissä ennenkin ollut ongelmia (T-juna keskellä päivää, M-juna, vaikka lakkauttamisesta oli mennyt jo pitkään, Z-juna kilvitettynä N-junaksi), muttei näin usein.

----------


## Rattivaunu

17.5.2017

Flirt #74 näytti kulkevan Kehäradan reiteillä alkuiltapäivällä. Sama yksikkö oli ajossa myös 16.5., mutta havaintohetkellä se ei ollut kaupallisessa liikenteessä (koko letkan kilvityksenä oli Huoltoajo tms.).

----------


## Nem

Fennia Rail dr18 Pasilan autojuna asemalla

----------


## Rattivaunu

29.5.2017

Reilun puolen vuosisadan ikäinen Dv12 2555 toi Sr3-veturit 3310 ja 3309 Hangosta Helsinkiin. Mukana oli myös aggregaattivaunu sarjasta Eifet. *Kuva Huopalahdesta*​.

----------


## Rattivaunu

7.6.2017

Sm5-yksikköjä on kaupallisessa liikenteessä ainakin nroon #76 asti. Tänään havainnot #75:stä ja #76:sta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

8.6.2017

Sm5 #80 tuotiin tänään Turusta Helsinkiin. *Kuva vaunut.org:ssa​**.*

----------


## Rattivaunu

13.6.2017

Sr3-veturit #3301 ja #3302 olivat tiistaina 13.6. Ylivieskan asemalla hieman ennen klo 16:ta. *Kuvia*​.

----------


## 8.6

14.6.
Aamulla R-junissa 9629 (Helsingistä 6:12) ja 9630 (7:25) kalustona 4xSm2: 6086, 6075, 6078 ja 6065. Samoin oli eilen, mutta aiemmin tässä kuussa on käytetty Sm4-kalustoa. Iltaruuhkassa D-juna 227 (Helsingistä 16:22) ajettiin neljällä samilla, jotka palaavat huomenna D-junassa 222 (Riihimäeltä 6:38). Ensi viikolla tämä onkin näiden vuorojen vakiokalustoa; tosin vuorojen numerot muuttuvat.

----------


## Minä vain

> 14.6.
> Aamulla R-junissa 9629 (Helsingistä 6:12) ja 9630 (7:25) kalustona 4xSm2: 6086, 6075, 6078 ja 6065. Samoin oli eilen, mutta aiemmin tässä kuussa on käytetty Sm4-kalustoa. Iltaruuhkassa D-juna 227 (Helsingistä 16:22) ajettiin neljällä samilla, jotka palaavat huomenna D-junassa 222 (Riihimäeltä 6:38). Ensi viikolla tämä onkin näiden vuorojen vakiokalustoa; tosin vuorojen numerot muuttuvat.


Koskiko HSL:n tiedote https://www.hsl.fi/uutiset/2017/hsl-...6-alkaen-10258 siis vain rantaradan, kehäradan ja K- ja N-junia?

----------


## aki

> Koskiko HSL:n tiedote https://www.hsl.fi/uutiset/2017/hsl-...6-alkaen-10258 siis vain rantaradan, kehäradan ja K- ja N-junia?


Kyllä, Samit poistuvat kokonaan HSL-alueen liikenteestä mutta jatkossa niitä näkee ruuhka-aikaan ainakin D-junissa jossa ne korvaavat Eil-kaluston. Mitenkäs Z-junien Eilit, tuleeko näidenkin tilalle samit?

----------


## 8.6

> Kyllä, Samit poistuvat kokonaan HSL-alueen liikenteestä mutta jatkossa niitä näkee ruuhka-aikaan ainakin D-junissa jossa ne korvaavat Eil-kaluston. Mitenkäs Z-junien Eilit, tuleeko näidenkin tilalle samit?


Niihinkin tulee samit. Nyt siis samien käyttö lisääntyy ajokilometrien ja tarvittavan kaluston määrän osalta.

----------


## Melamies

Entäs Eilit? Menevätkö paalausta odottamaan?

----------


## tohpeeri

Yöllä näkyy jatkavan "korkea" T-junapari joten Pääradan kaupunkiradalla näkee sitten edelleen Sm2:ia,  mutta siis vain yöllä.

----------


## 8.6

15.6.
Aamulla R-junissa 9629 (Helsingistä 6:12) ja 9630 (7:25) kalustona 4xSm2: 6086, 6075, 6078 ja 6065 eli ne ajettiin täysin samalla kokoonpanolla kuin eilenkin. Iltaruuhkassa D-juna 227 (Helsingistä 16:22) ajettiin neljällä samilla kuten eilenkin, jotka palaavat varmaan taas huomenna D-junassa 222 (Riihimäeltä 6:38). Yksi viidestä Eil-rungosta hylättiin siis jo etukäteen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

16.6.2017

Dieselveturin vetämä Sm5 #81 tuli vastaan Linnanmäen kohdalla n. klo 15.20. Nyt ovat kaikki 81 Flirt-yksikköä pääkaupunkiseudulla.

----------


## Huppu

Lähijunissa on nyt 19.6.2017 alk. kesäaikataulujen (jolloin lipunmyynti loppui HSL-alueella) liikkunut tiheästi konduktööripartioita tarkastamassa junalippuja, 
omalle kohdalleni näitä sattunut vähintään joka toinen päivä. 

2) Eilisestä alkaen alkanut tulla kuulutuksia jossain asemissa "varokaa laiturin ja junan väliin jäävää rakoa", onko joku onnettomuus vaikuttanut tähän ja millä kaikilla asemilla kuulutetaan? Ei ainakaan voi sanoa ettei junien mitoituksesta oltaisi tiedetty toisin kuin matalissa laitureissa esim. Kerassa, sillä ainakin Aviapoliksessa kuuletaan. Miten muuten nyt Tapanilassa toimitaan pohjoiseen mennessä, junalaiturihan on kaaressa niin kuljettaja ei voi pimeässä nähdä tuleeko (hitaasti liikkuvia esim. lastenvaunut tai liikuntaesteinen) matkustajia kyytiin?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> 2) Eilisestä alkaen alkanut tulla kuulutuksia jossain asemissa "varokaa laiturin ja junan väliin jäävää rakoa", onko joku onnettomuus vaikuttanut tähän ja millä kaikilla asemilla kuulutetaan? Ei ainakaan voi sanoa ettei junien mitoituksesta oltaisi tiedetty toisin kuin matalissa laitureissa esim. Kerassa, sillä ainakin Aviapoliksessa kuuletaan. Miten muuten nyt Tapanilassa toimitaan pohjoiseen mennessä, junalaiturihan on kaaressa niin kuljettaja ei voi pimeässä nähdä tuleeko (hitaasti liikkuvia esim. lastenvaunut tai liikuntaesteinen) matkustajia kyytiin?


Ainakin Tuomarilassa kuulutetaan "Mind the gap" koska raide kaarteessa ja rako on todella leveä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## mihi

> Lähijunissa on nyt 19.6.2017 alk. kesäaikataulujen (jolloin lipunmyynti loppui HSL-alueella) liikkunut tiheästi konduktööripartioita tarkastamassa junalippuja, 
> omalle kohdalleni näitä sattunut vähintään joka toinen päivä. 
> 
> 2) Eilisestä alkaen alkanut tulla kuulutuksia jossain asemissa "varokaa laiturin ja junan väliin jäävää rakoa", onko joku onnettomuus vaikuttanut tähän ja millä kaikilla asemilla kuulutetaan? Ei ainakaan voi sanoa ettei junien mitoituksesta oltaisi tiedetty toisin kuin matalissa laitureissa esim. Kerassa, sillä ainakin Aviapoliksessa kuuletaan. Miten muuten nyt Tapanilassa toimitaan pohjoiseen mennessä, junalaiturihan on kaaressa niin kuljettaja ei voi pimeässä nähdä tuleeko (hitaasti liikkuvia esim. lastenvaunut tai liikuntaesteinen) matkustajia kyytiin?


Tapanilaan on asennettu laituripeilit.

Lipunmyyntihän loppui koko lähiliikennealueella, ei vain HSL.

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

Mikkelissä 28.6. IC65 yhdistelmällä Sr1 + Edo ja 4 muuta kaksikerrosvaunua noin 20 minuuttia myöhässä. Veturi oli siis väärässä päässä. Olisiko varsinainen työntöveturi rikkoutunut?
Juha

----------


## vristo

> Mikkelissä 28.6. IC65 yhdistelmällä Sr1 + Edo ja 4 muuta kaksikerrosvaunua noin 20 minuuttia myöhässä. Veturi oli siis väärässä päässä. Olisiko varsinainen työntöveturi rikkoutunut?
> Juha


Ainakaan Sr1:llä ei voisi työntää muutenkaan.

----------


## tlajunen

> Mikkelissä 28.6. IC65 yhdistelmällä Sr1 + Edo ja 4 muuta kaksikerrosvaunua noin 20 minuuttia myöhässä. Veturi oli siis väärässä päässä. Olisiko varsinainen työntöveturi rikkoutunut?
> Juha


Yksi vaihtoehto on, että alun perinkin Sr1 on laitettu kiertoon Sr2:n tilalle, johtuen ehkä Sr2-pulasta.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Mikkelissä 28.6. IC65 yhdistelmällä Sr1 + Edo ja 4 muuta kaksikerrosvaunua noin 20 minuuttia myöhässä. Veturi oli siis väärässä päässä. Olisiko varsinainen työntöveturi rikkoutunut?
> Juha


Junaparissa IC 65/70 käytetään käsittääkseni  suunnitellusti toistaiseksi Sr1-vetoa Kouvolan pohjoispuolella. Pitää myös muistaa, että näissä kulkee kahdesti viikossa Nom jolloin ei kuitenkaan junaa voisi työntää.

----------


## tohpeeri

Viime yönä, siis 2.7. vasten yöllä on kulkenut ylimääräisiä IC- ja pikajunia Hämeenlinnan ja Helsingin välillä. Joku on käynyt Tampereella asti. Mitähän nämä ovat olleet?

----------


## kuukanko

> Mitähän nämä ovat olleet?


Festarijunia Guns N Rosesin keikalta. VR:n infosivu löytyy ainakin vielä netistä: https://www.vr.fi/cs/vr/fi/festarijunat-guns-n-roses

----------


## Nem

7.8 klo 7.00
Oulun ratapihalla 2x sr3

----------


## JT

Ma 21.8.

Sm5 #81 / A

----------


## Huppu

Vaikka uutisten mukaan kaikki 81 kpl sm5 junia ovat nyt ajossa vieläkin näkyy sm2 junia ainakin Z-junissa mm. 6060-6260. Tietääkö joku kuinkahan kauan tämä jatkuu, ettei edes sm4 ole laitettavaksi ja miten Oikoradan aikataulujen maksiminopeus olikaan suunniteltu lähijunien osalta?

----------


## tlajunen

> Vaikka uutisten mukaan kaikki 81 kpl sm5 junia ovat nyt ajossa vieläkin näkyy sm2 junia ainakin Z-junissa mm. 6060-6260. Tietääkö joku kuinkahan kauan tämä jatkuu, ettei edes sm4 ole laitettavaksi ja miten Oikoradan aikataulujen maksiminopeus olikaan suunniteltu lähijunien osalta?


Sm2-yksiköillä korvattiin veturivetoiset Eil-lähijunat, jotka ovat siis poistuneet nyt käytöstä. Sm2-kalustolla ajetaan kaikki D-junat sekä ruuhka-aikaan joitakin Z-junia aina Kouvolaan asti. Todennäköisesti näit Sm2-yksiköt tällaisessa junassa, joka on aiemmin ajettu veturivetoisena. Näille junille aikataulut on suunniteltu väljemmiksi, kuten oli erikseen suunniteltu veturivetoisillekin.

----------


## pehkonen

> Sm2-yksiköillä korvattiin veturivetoiset Eil-lähijunat, jotka ovat siis poistuneet nyt käytöstä. Sm2-kalustolla ajetaan kaikki D-junat sekä ruuhka-aikaan joitakin Z-junia aina Kouvolaan asti. Todennäköisesti näit Sm2-yksiköt tällaisessa junassa, joka on aiemmin ajettu veturivetoisena. Näille junille aikataulut on suunniteltu väljemmiksi, kuten oli erikseen suunniteltu veturivetoisillekin.


Sm2-yksilöt ovat juuri noissa entisissä veturivetoisissa Z-junissa (Lahdesta 6:18 ja 7:14 sekä Helsingistä 15:30 ja 16:45) sekä D-junissa. Lisäksi taitaa olla yksi R-juna (lähtö 15:51) ruuhkassa, jolla on Sm2-kalusto.

----------


## mihi

Ei periaatteessa havainto, mutta kysytään kuitenkin. Miksi lähijunissa ovet on lähes aina napeilla, vaikka nopeampi tapa olisi kaikki ovet auki ja kiinni kerralla? Sm2-junissa yleensä toimitaan näin, mutta ei Sm4- eikä 5 kalustolla?

----------


## jodo

> Ei periaatteessa havainto, mutta kysytään kuitenkin. Miksi lähijunissa ovet on lähes aina napeilla, vaikka nopeampi tapa olisi kaikki ovet auki ja kiinni kerralla? Sm2-junissa yleensä toimitaan näin, mutta ei Sm4- eikä 5 kalustolla?


Tuskin tähän mitään varsinaista syytä syytä on, niin on vain tavattu tehdä. Talvellahan se on fiksua kun menee lämpöä vähemmän harakoille ja kesällä taas ilmastoitua ilmaa pysyy paremmin junan sisällä. Mikäänhän ei tietenkään estä kuljettajaa oman harkintansa mukaan avaamaata kaikkia ovia kerralla, ja jos juna kulkee jo valmiiksi myöhässä, voi siitä olla hyötyäkin. Normaalisti aikatauluissa on hyvin aikaa nykyisellekin tyylille.

----------


## mihi

> Tuskin tähän mitään varsinaista syytä syytä on, niin on vain tavattu tehdä. Talvellahan se on fiksua kun menee lämpöä vähemmän harakoille ja kesällä taas ilmastoitua ilmaa pysyy paremmin junan sisällä. Mikäänhän ei tietenkään estä kuljettajaa oman harkintansa mukaan avaamaata kaikkia ovia kerralla, ja jos juna kulkee jo valmiiksi myöhässä, voi siitä olla hyötyäkin. Normaalisti aikatauluissa on hyvin aikaa nykyisellekin tyylille.


Niin no joo. Talviaikaan ymmärrän. Samaa näkee metrossakin talvella.

----------


## Mikko121

Sellainen harvinaisuus kulki tänään kuin IC619 Jyväskylästä Äänekoskelle ja palaa sieltä vielä kohta takaisinpäin IC620:na. Kokoonpanona Sr2 3221+Eds+ERd+Edb+Edo. Veturi oli Äänekoskelle mennessä perässä. Ei ole hetkeen tuolla välillä matkustajajunilla ajettu jossei museojunia lasketa.

----------


## markus1979

Onko joku tarkkaavainen havainnut onko Helsingin päärautatieasemalla vielä matkatavarakärryjä? Ovatko/olivatko pantillisia vai peräti maksullisia?

----------


## tlajunen

> Onko joku tarkkaavainen havainnut onko Helsingin päärautatieasemalla vielä matkatavarakärryjä? Ovatko/olivatko pantillisia vai peräti maksullisia?


Aivan satavarma en ole, mutta mielestäni niitä ei ole enää hetkeen näkynyt.

----------


## LimoSWN

Olettekö huomanneet, että osaan myös vihreistä Sm5 junista on asennettu sama ominaisuus, kuin kaikissa liiloissa. Oven aukaisu tapahtuu painamalla kerran nappia, ja syttyy vihreä valo, jonka jälkeen ovet aukeavat, kun "ovijarru" sen sallii.

----------


## jodo

> Olettekö huomanneet, että osaan myös vihreistä Sm5 junista on asennettu sama ominaisuus, kuin kaikissa liiloissa. Oven aukaisu tapahtuu painamalla kerran nappia, ja syttyy vihreä valo, jonka jälkeen ovet aukeavat, kun "ovijarru" sen sallii.


Aukeavat silloin, kun kuljettaja vapauttaa ovilukitukset.

----------


## SD202

Eilen 16.10 oli ongelmia Keravan kaupunkiradalla Tapanilassa sattuneen tulipalon seurauksena. 
https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9885480
Ainakin illan K-junat kulkivat harvennetuin vuorovälein.

----------


## 8.6

17.10.
Aamulla R-junissa 9629 (Helsingistä 6:10) ja 9630 (Riihimäeltä 7:26) kalustona 3xSm2: 6062+60XX+6087 (keskimmäisen numero unohtui katsoa). Ilmeisesti monet Sm2:ista eivät ole ajokuntoisia, joten niitä ei riitä varakaulustoksi. Näissä vuoroissa on normaalisti 4xSm4, mutta niitä ei ollut saataville johtuen edellisen päivän hajoamisesta Saunakallioon.

----------


## kuukanko

12.11.2017

Sm5 06 on samassa violetissa värityksessä kuin uudemmat Flirtit

----------


## Rattivaunu

> 12.11.2017
> 
> Sm5 06 on samassa violetissa värityksessä kuin uudemmat Flirtit


Jostain syystä tätä muutosta ei ole kerrottu tänne tätä ennen. Tikkalan Onni on raportoinut asiasta jo 27.6. tänä vuonna Resiina-keskustelussa. Itse näin saman yksikön samoissa väreissä kaksi päivää äsken mainittua myöhemmin eli 29.6.

----------


## kallio843

> Onko joku tarkkaavainen havainnut onko Helsingin päärautatieasemalla vielä matkatavarakärryjä? Ovatko/olivatko pantillisia vai peräti maksullisia?


Kyllä on vielä, mutta ei mitenkään hirveästi. Eilen viimeksi tuli vastaan ainakin. Toimii kolikkopantilla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tämä ei ole oma junahavaintoni, mutta IC 21 Helsingistä Ouluun on tänään vedetty Sr3 #3310:llä. Kuvia löytyy vaunut.org -kuvagalleriasta.

VR:n oma uutinen tähänkin liittyen: http://www.vrgroup.fi/fi/vrgroup/uut...-071220171300/

----------


## tohpeeri

Jos joku kuvaaja on tänään radanvarressa, kannattaisi ehkä kuvata kello  21.49. Hkiin saapuvaa R-junaa. Ilmeisesti joulutapahtumien vuoksi moni R-juna ajetaan lauantaina ja sunnuntaina illansuussa kahden Sm4 sijasta kolmella yksiköllä mutta ko. junassa pitäisi tänään normaalin kolmen Sm4 sijasta olla viisi. Tällainenhan on nykyään harvinaista.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:04 ----------




> Jos joku kuvaaja on tänään radanvarressa, kannattaisi ehkä kuvata kello  21.49. Hkiin saapuvaa R-junaa. Ilmeisesti joulutapahtumien vuoksi moni R-juna ajetaan lauantaina ja sunnuntaina illansuussa kahden Sm4 sijasta kolmella yksiköllä mutta ko. junassa pitäisi tänään normaalin kolmen Sm4 sijasta olla viisi. Tällainenhan on nykyään harvinaista.



Valitettavasti tieto oli väärä. Viimeisen tiedon mukaan R-junat ajavatkin sen pituisina kuin tähänkin asti, niin tänään kuin huomenna.

----------


## jodo

> Jos joku kuvaaja on tänään radanvarressa, kannattaisi ehkä kuvata kello  21.49. Hkiin saapuvaa R-junaa. Ilmeisesti joulutapahtumien vuoksi moni R-juna ajetaan lauantaina ja sunnuntaina illansuussa kahden Sm4 sijasta kolmella yksiköllä mutta ko. junassa pitäisi tänään normaalin kolmen Sm4 sijasta olla viisi. Tällainenhan on nykyään harvinaista.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:04 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valitettavasti tieto oli väärä. Viimeisen tiedon mukaan R-junat ajavatkin sen pituisina kuin tähänkin asti, niin tänään kuin huomenna.


5x Sm4 ei edes mahdu laituriin kaikilla asemilla.

----------


## SD202

Sm4 6x30 on saanut kylkeensä Thaimaa -aiheiset mainosteippaukset. Myös Turkish Airlines esiintyy teippauksessa. Villi veikkaus, että teippaus on junan kyljessä tammikuun matkamessuille saakka.

----------


## tohpeeri

Katselin Juliasta hieman uudenvuodenyön lähijunien kokoja ja sen mukaan lukuisat L-junat ajettaisiin kolmella Flirtillä. Pitäneekö paikkansa? Yksi selvä virhe joka tapauksessa löytyi, eräs R-juna on merkitty seitsenrunkoiseksi Sm4:ksi, heh!

----------

